# Water filters???



## chris'svr6 (May 17, 2006)

Right, getting cheesed off wasting time drying cars, when i could be doing something else, so looking at AquaGleam's filters. Does anyone have one?? Are they any good? Because i live in a hard water area, Iwill be buying the 30ppm one, but have noticed there do 2 sizes!! The standard 12" @ 46 quid, and a 30" one!! But it doesn't say if the longer one lasts longer as it costs 73 quid. Does anybody know??


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Forget Aqua Gleam, too expensive. Try www.reachandclean.co.uk for a resin vessel. I think 'TDK' on here has one and after one year its still giving 0ppm !


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

I used to use a 0ppm Aquagleam water filter. It is a 12" one which I bought about 1.5yrs ago. I also live in a hard water area and it provided spotless rinses for around 9 months - this is based on a rough average of one car washed per week.

Initially, I would fill a large watering can to perform the final rinse with the filtered water - all other parts of the wash stage used unfiltered water. 
Because I'm lazy, I soon found this to be a pain and ultimately connected the filter inline with my p/w. This actually had the benefit of slightly improving the foaming action of my AB foam lance.

Having said all this, I would go with the above advice. I no longer use the Aquagleam because it has come to the end of it's useful life. However, when I have the spare cash to replace it I would definitely go with a rechargeable system.


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

I have a 11l vessle useing it for a few month now no problems other than getting soaked when I disconnect the connectors and the pressure blows water out all over me. I use it for my final rinse via pressure washer no problems.

The solution to getting soaked is turn the tap off then run the pw for a minute to drain water from it.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

move up north to my nice area :thumb: and you will have very soft water


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Soft it may be but that in itself is not enough to prevent water spots.


----------



## cheezemonkhai (Jan 29, 2007)

I was in B&Q the other day and noticed that bosch do an attachment that goes between the hozelock connector and the pressure washer on the water intake side and is designed to filter crusft out of the water.

Claims it's suitable for any pressure washer. I've not tried one yet, but at £10 it's worth a punt I think.

This is the same thing I think:

http://www.4cleanerfloors.co.uk/cgi...th=213595,160951:215188,161023_amp;shop=bosch

It isn't just a mesh, but I'm not entirely sure what level of filtering it provides. Might just be removing large solids.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

cheezemonkhai said:


> I was in B&Q the other day and noticed that bosch do an attachment that goes between the hozelock connector and the pressure washer on the water intake side and is designed to filter crusft out of the water.
> 
> Claims it's suitable for any pressure washer. I've not tried one yet, but at £10 it's worth a punt I think.
> 
> ...


It filters out *what!?*
Crufts? As in dogs and cats?
Crusts? As in bread?
Just what the hell type of water supply do you lot get over there?
Or what's in it, if you see cats, dogs, and bread coming out of the taps?

:lol:


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

The DI filters are really good but you'll need to change the resin more regularly than if you used it as a final stage in a full RO system.

I also agree that you should avoid paying the brand tax for the well known models and just buy your own vessel with Hozelock connectors.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

not used Aquagleam but the Peerless was a total waste of time (and lots of money )

I'd be tempted to make my own resin one now frankly, as the cost is too high otherwise. Right now I rinse and then use collected rainwater in a watering can to sheet the car, and it is dry wnough that a leaf blower sorts the rest - and the rainwater doesnt leave any significant spotting anyway :thumb:


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

dominic84 said:


> The DI filters are really good but you'll need to change the resin more regularly than if you used it as a final stage in a full RO system.
> 
> I also agree that you should avoid paying the brand tax for the well known models and just buy your own vessel with Hozelock connectors.


Dom,
CAn you expand on supplier please etc?.
I have had prices of about £100 for a 11L vessel filled with resin.


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> Dom,
> CAn you expand on supplier please etc?.
> I have had prices of about £100 for a 11L vessel filled with resin.


That's not a bad price for a that size of vessel filled with resin, I've used:

http://www.surecleansystems.com/proddetail.asp?prod=123

and

http://www.cleaningspot.co.uk/

They both have pretty similair prices to be honest although have a look on ebay because cleaningspot sometimes sell the 11l for around £80 on there.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

dominic84 said:


> That's not a bad price for a that size of vessel filled with resin, I've used:
> 
> http://www.surecleansystems.com/proddetail.asp?prod=123
> 
> ...


Just gone onto cleaningspot and its the same site as reach and clean..........hmm.
The 11L vessel is £108. I know TDK on here got 0ppm after a year and that was with regular washing !


----------



## Kilmo (Apr 30, 2008)

What's the difference between a DI and RO system in terms of not leaving water spots after rinsing and lifespan?

Also, have I got this correct, if using one of these for the rinse stage then there would be no need for drying whatsoever?


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> Just gone onto cleaningspot and its the same site as reach and clean..........hmm.
> The 11L vessel is £108. I know TDK on here got 0ppm after a year and that was with regular washing !


Yeah the resin will last a long time in a large vessel, I can't remember exactly how many litres it will filter on average but I would say you should easily get a years use out of it.



> What's the difference between a DI and RO system in terms of not leaving water spots after rinsing and lifespan?
> 
> Also, have I got this correct, if using one of these for the rinse stage then there would be no need for drying whatsoever?


In terms of water spots there isn't much difference as they will both produce water that is sufficiently filtered so as not to cause water spotting but the DI filter resin in an RO system will last longer because the RO has pre filters that get rid of larger particles.


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

The main advantage over a DI vessel is that you can just connect it to a hose and tap to get filtered water. The RO system you connect to a hose and supply but it can't realy provide the water at the rate you can use it so you need to filter the water and then store the water ready for use.

Osmosis works by the equaling out of contaminants (I'm not sure how the reversed bit works Your fingers wrinkleing when it water is due to osmosis) so each filter it passes through removes a little more and the contaminants end up in the water the other side of the process. The result is you use 3 litres of water to get 1 litre of filtered water, the other 2 litres are waste and will have a higher concentration of contaminants than the original tap water. RO doesnt actually produce 0ppm water but it is close usually about 5ppm which is perfectly useable, when a DI filter is used after RO it is only removeing the remaining bits so yes they do last a lot longer when compared to removeing the 120ppm that my filter removes.


----------



## Kilmo (Apr 30, 2008)

So is it possible to just connect one of those 11L DI vessels from reachandclean.co.uk to a pressure washer, rinse the car and then just walk away and not have to dry it with any form of towel, also without including any type of RO system in the process?


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

That is exactly what I do. It is better to use it from a hose to sheet the water off the car as the final rinse but useing a pressure washer ensures that the water in the gaps is filtered as well so as that runs away it shouldnt leave any marks either. But I also run the open end of the hose over the surfaces as well.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Kilmo said:


> So is it possible to just connect one of those 11L DI vessels from reachandclean.co.uk to a pressure washer, rinse the car and then just walk away and not have to dry it with any form of towel, also without including any type of RO system in the process?


I may go for one of these very soon.....GROUP BUY ANYBODY ??????:thumb:


----------



## Kilmo (Apr 30, 2008)

dibbs26 said:


> I may go for one of these very soon.....GROUP BUY ANYBODY ??????:thumb:


Well I know I'd be interested


----------



## Awol (Jun 29, 2007)

bringing up an old thread i know, 

but i may have a small chunk of cash ot spend in Jan, and lookign to get PW, Foam lance, and would love to include this in arsenal if its going to last couple of years! think it woudl easily re-coop its value in saved QD when drying!

i want to confirm this is the inline vessel and is fine to use pw through?

11L Vessel complete full of DI resin
Ref: 468
Price: £92.00 (£108.10 Including VAT at 17.5%)


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

If it looks like a blue fire extinguisher with 2 hoselock connectos sticking out the top then it sounds right.

Mine cost £95+vat a few month ago and its brilliant if all your doing is washing and the car is already waxed. You just rinse and leave it to dry. if you going to do anything else like cleanse and wax then you need to dry but not haveing to dry so often reduces the change of marking the paint.


----------



## littlelloydy (Sep 11, 2008)

this is what u want. think its about £45

http://www.ionicsystems.com/english/index.html

there office is closed now will have to call in the morn. I use it at home on my windows and also have a small domestic window cleaning round. It works a treat


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

littlelloydy said:


> this is what u want. think its about £45
> 
> http://www.ionicsystems.com/english/index.html
> 
> there office is closed now will have to call in the morn. I use it at home on my windows and also have a small domestic window cleaning round. It works a treat


Which item is it please?


----------



## Kilmo (Apr 30, 2008)

Awol said:


> bringing up an old thread i know,
> 
> but i may have a small chunk of cash ot spend in Jan, and lookign to get PW, Foam lance, and would love to include this in arsenal if its going to last couple of years! think it woudl easily re-coop its value in saved QD when drying!
> 
> ...


This is the exact same vessel that I purchased only yesterday. I obviously haven't got it yet, but I have bought it to use in-line with my pressure washer and am sure this can be done from the research I did prior.


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Hi Guy's

I too live in a hard water area, I simply use rain water to rinse, it's collected in a butt, and I have placed a very fine mesh over inlet pipe, so no dirt can accidently find its way in.


I've been rinsing using rain water, well over a year now, and of course I dont encounter the dreaded water marks!!! also it's free:thumb:

Nige


----------



## chris'svr6 (May 17, 2006)

decided to spend abit more money in the end, but should see a better long term benefit for the money......

http://www.cleaningspot.co.uk/acatalog/De-Ionising_resin_and_water_softener_resin.html

bought the blue vessel (11L) a 25kg bag of resin, and a TDS meter, bought 2 sets as one of my clients wanted one aswell, came in at £350 inc del. So £175 each :doublesho, just to stop watermarks!!, but should keep us going for a couple of years. It's turning out to be a very expensive month.


----------



## RaH (Aug 19, 2007)

littlelloydy said:


> this is what u want. think its about £45
> 
> http://www.ionicsystems.com/english/index.html
> 
> there office is closed now will have to call in the morn. I use it at home on my windows and also have a small domestic window cleaning round. It works a treat


Nothing wrong with Ionics systems, but you are defo going to pay TOP dollar for anything from them, Oh and the service isn't great.

Rob.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

will probably place an order this weekend for a vessel, who's best to go with guys re service and price?


----------



## hammy2891 (Sep 16, 2007)

chris'svr6 said:


> decided to spend abit more money in the end, but should see a better long term benefit for the money......
> 
> http://www.cleaningspot.co.uk/acatalog/De-Ionising_resin_and_water_softener_resin.html
> 
> bought the blue vessel (11L) a 25kg bag of resin, and a TDS meter, bought 2 sets as one of my clients wanted one aswell, came in at £350 inc del. So £175 each :doublesho, just to stop watermarks!!, but should keep us going for a couple of years. It's turning out to be a very expensive month.


Also thinking of getting the same set up, just got to check they are the same cannisters as we use in work(free supply:devil

which TDS meter did you purchase ?
thnx
kev


----------



## littlelloydy (Sep 11, 2008)

dibbs26 said:


> Which item is it please?


am sure it was about £50. I personally havent had a problem with them, but wont do you any harm to give them a call. I called them and asked them for there water filter.


----------



## chris'svr6 (May 17, 2006)

Kev,

I just bought the basic TDS meter for £15, you should'nt need the inline one unless your fitting the system in a van.


----------



## Ionic Rinse (May 7, 2008)

RaH said:


> Nothing wrong with Ionics systems, but you are defo going to pay TOP dollar for anything from them, Oh and the service isn't great.
> 
> Rob.


I'm sorry to hear that you've had bad service from someone in office in the past. If you ask to speak to me whenever you phone us, I'll make sure you're happy with the service.

Regards
Jason


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Ionic Rinse said:


> I'm sorry to hear that you've had bad service from someone in office in the past. If you ask to speak to me whenever you phone us, I'll make sure you're happy with the service.
> 
> Regards
> Jason


Arent these similar to the aqua gleam filters?
how does your system compare to the vessels reach and clean sell in regard to value for money etc?
Thanks


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Ionic Rinse said:


> I'm sorry to hear that you've had bad service from someone in office in the past. If you ask to speak to me whenever you phone us, I'll make sure you're happy with the service.
> 
> Regards
> Jason


Jason,

Our house originally had a water softener built in the the supply, but the sellers wanted silly money so we said no and they took it with them... something ive always regretted.

Im now looking for a replacement system and wondered if you had any ideas? Basically it softens the water to the whole house so im guessing it cant be a vessel or resin??? I know the connections and piping is there so i guess its just whacking the kit in.

Any advice PM me.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

good old fashioned sheet the water and a blower for me I think, this all looks very hard and costly


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

Do the built in softeners that many homes have fitted do the same thing as these cartridge systems? the ones you fill with salt.


----------



## g3rey (May 3, 2008)

gt5500 said:


> Do the built in softeners that many homes have fitted do the same thing as these cartridge systems? the ones you fill with salt.


No I have checked with a TDS meter, both the water from the mains and via a normal softener are the same, in my area about 300 ppm. I have recently got a resin vessel and that kicks out 0ppm


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

g3rey said:


> No I have checked with a TDS meter, both the water from the mains and via a normal softener are the same, in my area about 300 ppm. I have recently got a resin vessel and that kicks out 0ppm


Surely that can't be working right?


----------



## g3rey (May 3, 2008)

gt5500 said:


> Surely that can't be working right?


I understand what you mean but I am almost sure the TDS meter cannot be used to check if a water softener is working; they provide a test kit (tablets) to do that.

FYI, I nicked this from the interweb: Dissolved solids refer to any minerals, salts, metals, cations or anions dissolved in water. TDS measures ions.
Hard water contains calcium and magnesium ions.
Water softeners contain resin beads, which hold sodium ions, that attract and hold the calcium and magnesium ions, giving off, or exchanging, sodium ions.
Therefore TDS is still measuring same/similar ions ppm

HTH


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

g3rey said:


> No I have checked with a TDS meter, both the water from the mains and via a normal softener are the same, in my area about 300 ppm. I have recently got a resin vessel and that kicks out 0ppm


Who did you get your vessel off?
Thanks 
:thumb:


----------



## g3rey (May 3, 2008)

dibbs26 said:


> Who did you get your vessel off?
> Thanks
> :thumb:


www.cleaningspot.co.uk but luckily, after tracking them down via their phone number, I went direct to their warehouse, as it was not far from me, so i managed to pick it up personally. It was a nice chap who served me and he tested (TDS) the unit before I took it away. Obviously I cannot comment on their delivery service.

FYI whilst it kicks out 0 PPM it is not potable but orginally designed for the window cleaning industry. 'So far so go' as to not leaving water spots on the car, but time will tell.

HTH


----------



## rdraper (Jun 28, 2008)

www.reachandclean.co.uk have got the 7L ones on special offer, do you think that this would be big enough for domestic use?


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

rdraper said:


> www.reachandclean.co.uk have got the 7L ones on special offer, do you think that this would be big enough for domestic use?


Any chance of the link please?, I have tried looking in their site but to no avail.
:thumb:


----------



## rdraper (Jun 28, 2008)

Thats because I put the wrong web address down and should have been http://www.gardinerpolesystems.co.uk/acatalog/Warehouse_Clearance_January_2009.html 
Hopefully thats the one.


----------



## lee9 (Aug 25, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> not used Aquagleam but the Peerless was a total waste of time (and lots of money )
> 
> I'd be tempted to make my own resin one now frankly, as the cost is too high otherwise. Right now I rinse and then use collected rainwater in a watering can to sheet the car, and it is dry wnough that a leaf blower sorts the rest - and the rainwater doesnt leave any significant spotting anyway :thumb:


You can just change the resin in the filters, i did this when i bought my 25 ltr vessel and used some of the left over resin.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

need to replace my aquagleam and agree that it's expensive compared to others mentioned in this thread, looked up the Cleaningspot address for a visit and came across this which amused me.

"We speak 4 languages,
You can speak to someone in English or French monday to friday, in German tuesday to thursday, and Spanish monday to wednesday."


----------



## lee9 (Aug 25, 2006)

dibbs26 said:


> Any chance of the link please?, I have tried looking in their site but to no avail.
> :thumb:


I got my 25ltr vessel from good old flea bay. Just search for di vessel


----------



## g3rey (May 3, 2008)

S500 said:


> need to replace my aquagleam and agree that it's expensive compared to others mentioned in this thread, looked up the Cleaningspot address for a visit and came across this which amused me.
> 
> "We speak 4 languages,
> You can speak to someone in English or French monday to friday, in German tuesday to thursday, and Spanish monday to wednesday."


Its the same bloke he is just multilingual and wears different disguises on the days in question.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

g3rey said:


> Its the same bloke he is just multilingual and wears different disguises on the days in question.


perhaps they will start opening on a Saturday when he has learnt another language.

ps does filtered water have any advantages in the washing stage?


----------



## g3rey (May 3, 2008)

S500 said:


> perhaps they will start opening on a Saturday when he has learnt another language.
> 
> ps does filtered water have any advantages in the washing stage?


From my limited experience and deliberation I would have to answer to the negative.

But on Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays I would have answered with a simple NO :lol:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

g3rey said:


> From my limited experience and deliberation I would have to answer to the negative.
> 
> But on Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays I would have answered with a simple NO :lol:


"sprechen Sie am Dienstag" :thumb:


----------



## g3rey (May 3, 2008)

S500 said:


> "sprechen Sie am Dienstag" :thumb:


Why are you off on Monday?


----------



## evil genius (Mar 15, 2007)

bringing up this old post.

how long/ how many liters are you getting form these vessels before refilling?
thanks
ian


----------

